# Firewall, Proxy,torrent

## KosmiK

Вот такая проблема.

Одмин обломал шару кача...

Сижу за файерволом, в нЭт через прокси, прямые коннекты запрещены.

Вопрос - можно ли сделать тунель в виде некого устройства и какойнить прогой с этого туннеля кидать (может быть какойнить инкапсуляцией) пакеты через прокси?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Вопрос - можно ли сделать тунель в виде некого устройства и какойнить прогой с этого туннеля кидать (может быть какойнить инкапсуляцией) пакеты через прокси?

 

можно...

----------

## andrey-x

Но при этом должен понимать? что как у любого туннеля.у этого тоже два конца -- один на твоей машине за брадмауэром. а второй должен быть где-то в Инете.

----------

## fank

не обязательно...

в вопросе содержатся все необходимые ключевые слова, чтобы долго и упорно мучить гугл

никакой конкретики высказано не было, поэтому пусть сам разбирается

слишком широкая тема...

----------

## KosmiK

 *Quote:*   

> в вопросе содержатся все необходимые ключевые слова

 

хм...я тоже так думал...три дня тупо гуглил и нифига нужного не нашёл..

Проблема в том, что часть решений предусматривает некий подконтрольный мне сервис с той стороны  firewall'а...а у мну таких нет (или же кому-то известно, где моэно добыть их).

Допустим я не конкретно выразился. Я имел ввиду то, что прога в http запросе через прокси передавала бы данные туда и обратно.

Я пытался такое делать, но..увы...httptunnel не эффективен, так как proxy внутренний шлет меня наф....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## user11

Вы очень качественно задаёте непонятные вопросы  :Smile: 

Чтобы перевести понимание ваших вопросов на качественно иной уровень, нужны качественная информация по таким вопросам как:

1. Какой трафик Вам нужно протуннелировать?

2. Что Вы подразумеваете под файрволлом и прокси? Какие протоколы прокси имеются в виду?

3. Какие иные прокси и сервисы предоставляет Вам одмин?

4. Хочет ли одмин, чтобы Вы туннелировали этот трафик?

5. Какое оборудование "по другую сторону файрволла" Вам доступно? Что Вам доступно непосредственно на самом файрвооле?

ответить нельзя понять!

----------

## KosmiK

 *user11 wrote:*   

> Вы очень качественно задаёте непонятные вопросы

 

ЫЫ...стараюсь, Универ научил.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Какой трафик Вам нужно протуннелировать?

 

Прямые коннекты торрента.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Что Вы подразумеваете под файрволлом и прокси? Какие протоколы прокси имеются в виду?

 

Под firewall'ом я понимаю внутрисетевой шлюс, который никого наружу не пускает. Прокси xx.xx.xx.xx:8080.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Какие иные прокси и сервисы предоставляет Вам одмин?

 

Никаких. Только кач с http и ftp (https помойму закрыто).

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Хочет ли одмин, чтобы Вы туннелировали этот трафик?

 

Бугога.   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Ясен фиг что нет. Он думает что раз ему не надо так и все отс. обойдутся.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Какое оборудование "по другую сторону файрволла" Вам доступно? Что Вам доступно непосредственно на самом файрвооле?

 

Никое не доступно. На самом файрволле тоже ничего.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> ответить нельзя понять!

 

Речи Йоды мастера, тяжёлый (2кг) наркотик не понять может даже.

----------

## calculator

Коллеги, кого Вы учите? Неужели задач интересных нет?

----------

## user11

К сожалению, точно не знаю, что нужно для счастья торренту.

Если на сервере нет socks-прокси, то принимать входящие соединения нельзя.

Если открыты только ftp и http, то и вообще больше ничего сделать нельзя.

Для исходящих соединений *afaik* необходимо одно из: NAT, socks proxy, https proxy.

Но даже если есть https прокси, еще не факт что этому можно научить torrent.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Коллеги, кого Вы учите? Неужели задач интересных нет?

 

ок, последний гвоздь =)

http://www.gray-world.net/ru/links.shtml

http://www.securitylab.ru/analytics/216365.php

http://www.computerra.ru/offline/1999/323/3375/

http://old.softerra.ru/review/technologies/18566/print.html

http://www.freeproxy.ru/ru/free_proxy/faq/index.htm

здесь есть все...

взято отсюда

http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=55&bm=1&topic=0457&start=1460#lt

одно время я там активно тусовался =)

P.S. я как занялся этими вещами, так в админы и попал =)))   так что запасайся терпением, узнаешь много интересного

----------

## andrey-x

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Коллеги, кого Вы учите? Неужели задач интересных нет?

 

Просто хочется объяснить человеку, что при отсутствии подконтрольных (или, так скажем, "дружественных") ресурсов во внешней сети у товарища нет шансов "прорыть" туннель.

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Вот такая проблема. 
> 
> Одмин обломал шару кача... 
> 
> Сижу за файерволом, в нЭт через прокси, прямые коннекты запрещены.

 

ОТ Я ТЕБЕ ПОКАЧАЮ!!!!   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

Нет бы пива холодненького принести, поговорить по душам... и вопрос радикально решить    :Cool: 

Так будут же лазить неделями по инету искать варез с троянами штоб тока пива никому не дать ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Злые люди....   :Rolling Eyes: 

С уважением, Одмин

----------

